# Would you take this job?



## Parker219

I don't really want to give the company name, but there was a company that advertised for a freelance photographer position in my area.

They wanted a resume and sample work sent in, which I did.

They called me back and said that they liked my work and wanted to go over some things about the company and what the job would include.

Doctors sign up to be on the companies website, so they are easier to find and patients can actually book appointments right on the website, rather than having to call in. It is free for patients to use, but the doctors pay a fee. 

Anyway, I would get an assignment at least 7 days out to go take 30 photos at the doctors office. Exterior, interior, a couple doctor portfolio shots, a group staff photo if possible, and an action shot if possible ( The doctor looking at an x-ray or looking at a chart ). 

Here is the kicker, they do NOT want me to edit the photos and actually recommended that I shoot in JPEG format. They said that they will do all the editing in house and that they don't go crazy with editing, so 99% of the photographers send in jpegs. Plus they mentioned it being easier to upload / transfer photos. The photos are small, as they want them sent back 1024 pixels wide. They would also narrow down the photos to the best 15-20 photos that they wanted.

The pay is...well...not good. It is pretty low, however, most of the time, I base my prices off my TOTAL time, which normally includes hours of editing. In this case, I go, take the photos, upload them, and I am done. 

They do pay .57 cents per mile on top of the base pay for what it's worth.

The reason I mentioned the 7 days out is because I would be able to ACCEPT the assignment or DECLINE the assignment, based on my availability. So if I am already booked or busy doing something else, then I can decline the assignment.  They would still have time to ask another photographer at that point. 

So, should I take the job and do the assignments when I can to gain experience ( resume builder )? 

Do you think this could lead to bigger and better things?

Anytime you have done work to gain experience, have you regretted it or were you glad you did it?

Any advice for me?


----------



## pixmedic

pass. 
sounds like a pain in the butt job for not worth a pain in the butt job money.


----------



## snowbear

It's a part-time gig.  Give it a shot for a couple of assignments and see what happens.  You can always leave if it isn't working up to your expectations.


----------



## Parker219

Also, if they are editing the photos anyway, my thought is, why not send in the RAW files?!?! They can still pull more out of the RAW photos, than the jpegs right?

The work on their website from the doctors that have already signed up looks...pretty bad. Looks exactly like they paid someone peanuts to take jpegs and tried to edit them...


----------



## tirediron

It can't hurt to try, UNLESS they want to lock you in to some sort of commitment.


----------



## snowbear

Parker219 said:


> Also, if they are editing the photos anyway, my thought is, why not send in the RAW files?!?! They can still pull more out of the RAW photos, than the jpegs right?
> 
> The work on their website from the doctors that have already signed up looks...pretty bad. Looks exactly like they paid someone peanuts to take jpegs and tried to edit them...



I wouldn't send raw - they may not be able to handle them, and they are certainly larger (and so slower to upload) than jpegs.

There was someone around here that was "hiring" folks to photograph house damages (for insurance claims).  They were supplying the camera for constancy.


----------



## robbins.photo

I guess my thought process would be this:

Assuming they are not giving you photo credit on the website, and you have the time, then it would be worth trying an assignment or two and seeing if you like it.  The reason I'd say "assuming they are not giving you photo credit", well if your trying to get you name out there and build a brand shooting in JPG and having someone else responsible for editing is probably not a good way to go.  But if it's more or less anonymous, and you have the time to do the shoots, then sure, check it out.

Otherwise I'd probably pass.


----------



## Parker219

^ You would assume correctly. I just looked on their website and they do not mention the photographer at all.


----------



## robbins.photo

Parker219 said:


> ^ You would assume correctly. I just looked on their website and they do not mention the photographer at all.



So there you go.  If you could  use the extra cash and you have the time and they are not expecting you to sign onto a long term employment contract - then sure, check them out for an assignment or two and see what you think.


----------



## snowbear

You can always shoot raw+jpeg - give them the jpeg and keep the raw for your own processing and portfolio; unless the contract says they get copyright.


----------



## jcdeboever

My Grandpa always said, "it's easier to find a job when you have one." I mean think about it, what do you have to lose? Your car already doesn't hold the value you paid for it. Maybe it will open up other opportunities. No editing? Shoot, count me in, besides, getting it right in camera pays off in the long run. As long as you don't have to pay them to get the work, I can't see where this is questionable. How many gigs do you get that this will interfere with? If none or slim to none, go for it. Many times, things are different then they appear and you may be walking into a great opportunity not apparent. 

When I was painting, I took a crap 1099 job for creating wall art for the big box retailers through an agency (known as a sellout artist in the circles).  In all honesty, I was not interested but I did it to help a friend who took a job at an agency and potential to earn my weekly pocket money. Initially, it didn't pay close to what I wanted but in a short time (year) started making more than my day job and commissioned artist side jobs combined, because the art moved swiftly through the inventory/sales process.  It took more time to document the creation, than the creating it but I got real good at fine tuning it for maximum labor profit. My friend is still employed with them and is head of that department now, not because of me but her keen eye for interior decorating and finding artists with anal retentive attributes (her words). I also met interesting people along that 12-16 year journey that produced profitable commissions and projects.


----------



## astroNikon

I would do it if my schedule was open.  At least once just for the experience, why not, they're paying for the gas.

RAW + JPEG to build your portfolio.


----------



## vintagesnaps

No. Way. 

I've seen those type sites (when I was looking up doctors and oh, brother, what a bunch of crap sites are out there! lol) - this one sounds pretty lame. As in poor quality standards and I'd guess just want anybody with a camera to take mediocre pictures. I mean, they just want jpegs, what does that tell you about their editing? lol And why do you think the pay is lousy? does it sound like they want photographers? or just anybody with a camera will do, anybody they can rope into working for next to nothing. Some sites are just reviews but I think some now are trying to get doctors' offices to sign up to use their sites. 

Probably anyone doing this would need read the 'fine print' with this place, make sure it's even possible to use the photos for a portfolio or if permission/property releases could be obtained as needed. If the site looks like crap. how would that make your work look? I don't see this going anywhere since nobody would know who took the pictures anyway.


----------



## ClickAddict

The "Just want jpegs" is quite normal for sites that handle massive photo uploads from multiple photographers.  I did a gig for a national sports photography company.  They were very specific.  jpegs, a certain size, they even gave direction (a guide) for what kind of shots they were looking for as they wanted a fairly standard look across all the races/events they shot.  They would get multiple thousands (Think full day events)  photos per photographer (often multiple photographers per event).  They could never edit them in a timely fashion without doing bulk editing.  Processing that many raw files is just time consuming.  Easier to work with smaller files.  This doctor one does not seem as large of volume, but the same concept applies.


----------



## Gary A.

If you are establishing yourself and have the time ... then absolutely.  As a former news photog I 'put in my time' shooting crappy assignments for small local papers, then worked my way shooting crappy assignments for large metro papers.  The more you shoot the better you should become, shooting different stuff fills and expands your experience box.

Think of it as a paid internship part of a learning/growing process.


----------



## KmH

Parker219 said:


> . . . The pay is...well...not good. It is pretty low, . . .


What is the pay?
Is it per assignment, per photo you take, per photo they use?
Does the pay include perpetual usage?
Do you still own the copyright?
Do you have to provide the model releases?
What does the contract say about your legal exposure if a doctor decides to sue them for some reason?


----------



## Fstop-

Sounds normal to me. I would do it.

Many people especially website designers have graphics people that will do the editing in house faster and cheaper. Website graphics are fairly low grade you do not need RAW or want to deal with transferring big files around. 

As far as getting credit and making a portfolio, Someone is paying you to do a job. it is not about your portfolio, it is about the job they are paying you to do.


----------



## vintagesnaps

This was almost a year ago and besides that, a key comment seems to be that the pay was low... probably just another company trying to get pictures cheap to offer what sounds like a fabulous service - and anyone who used it probably got what they paid for (cheap pictures, cheap quality).


----------

